# [CM9 a0.6] Is it just me, or is MTP not working properly?



## donut (Dec 15, 2011)

My issues - and these are all random:

1) sdcard not visible on cm_tenderloin device.
2) sdcard is visible, but there is nothing inside.
3) sdcard is visible, but not everything is shown that is actually inside.

Anyone else? Any fixes?


----------



## wskwntei (Feb 1, 2012)

I get this when the touchpad is screen locked.


----------



## ogy_j (Jan 18, 2012)

i didn't try, but with alpha 0, i got the same things as you...

now i'm using es explorer via wifi to transfer data from computer to the TP


----------



## SimpleXu (Dec 9, 2011)

donut said:


> My issues - and these are all random:
> 
> 1) sdcard not visible on cm_tenderloin device.
> 2) sdcard is visible, but there is nothing inside.
> ...


My TP works fine. No such problems


----------



## SimpleXu (Dec 9, 2011)

donut said:


> My issues - and these are all random:
> 
> 1) sdcard not visible on cm_tenderloin device.
> 2) sdcard is visible, but there is nothing inside.
> ...


My TP using CM9 a0.6


----------



## thachizzle (Feb 4, 2012)

[sup]I've had that error, it's an easy fix.[/sup]

Fix SD Card issues on HP Touchpad running CM9
1)Go to settings
2)Go to application/memory (forgot, don't have Touchpad on me)
3)Top right corner there is the onscreen menu button, click on it.
4)Go to computer connections
5)Click on MTP or something like that.
6) wait 10 minutes or reboot

after those steps, my touchpad was able to retrieve all of my files from the sd card.


----------



## TecKnight (Aug 28, 2011)

donut said:


> My issues - and these are all random:
> 
> 1) sdcard not visible on cm_tenderloin device.
> 2) sdcard is visible, but there is nothing inside.
> ...


On the Touchpad, go to:
*Settings->Storage*
Press the 3 stacked dots in the upper right corner of the screen and select *USB computer connection*
Check the checkbox to the right of *Media device (MTP)*.
I am not sure why this is not enabled by default, but it does start working correctly once checked.


----------



## trinidaddy112 (Dec 22, 2011)

TecKnight said:


> On the Touchpad, go to:
> *Settings->Storage*
> Press the 3 stacked dots in the upper right corner of the screen and select *USB computer connection*
> Check the checkbox to the right of *Media device (MTP)*.
> I am not sure why this is not enabled by default, but it does start working correctly once checked.


I had to also turn of the usb debugging after follow the steps above. After USB debugging was off, TP went into storage mode with no problem.....


----------



## ag101 (Oct 14, 2011)

As an MTP device, the Touchpad rejects non-media files such as zips, doesn't it?

Is there any way to get it working as a USB storage device like in CM7?


----------



## devindreb (Sep 21, 2011)

ag101 said:


> As an MTP device, the Touchpad rejects non-media files such as zips, doesn't it?
> 
> Is there any way to get it working as a USB storage device like in CM7?


I have had issues with this as well....the way I do it is reboot to clockwork mod...select mount storage and mount USB. The PC will see it as HP touchpad and all files are accessible.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## gor (Oct 3, 2011)

ag101 said:


> As an MTP device, the Touchpad rejects non-media files such as zips, doesn't it?
> 
> Is there any way to get it working as a USB storage device like in CM7?


it will accept any file, it does act funny sometimes.What works best for me is to only move 1 file or folder at a time, same goes for deleting files off sd. it seems to have trouble dealing with multiple files. Another thing I've noticed is that the progress bar when moving files to sd never seems to complete and stops half way, although it does complete transfer.
btw..using windows 7 32bit


----------



## dhlee528 (Jan 18, 2012)

if you have your computer and touchpad in same network 
use

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sand.airdroid


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

why is this in the development forum?


----------

